# Need roofing labor crews bunch



## crew leader (Jun 30, 2011)

300+ homes need roofs need labor crews willing to travel to KNOXVILLE TN


----------



## oldroofer (May 10, 2011)

what the pay your insurance or mine


----------



## JC Roofing (Jul 11, 2011)

What are you paying, could head that way with a crew in 2 weeks. Just have to check if insurance is good out of MI.:thumbup:


----------



## americanroofingco (Sep 2, 2010)

*American Roofing Co.*

We are within 45min of you. We have 18 crews and five offices. We would love to help. 706-331-4160

American Roofing Co.
www.roofyou.com
1-800-385-0781


----------



## byoung (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you accept redoing of roofs in Tacoma? My roof needs to be redone. Anyone here who can offer a lesser rate for their service? I am in a tight budget and couldn't afford to pay much. Thank you. 

Byoung


----------



## Steven Miller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Have crew...will travel*

To whom it may concern,

We are very interested and would like to take you up on the offer to help out with all you roofing needs. Contact any time (day or night).


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hahahahaha.,Tennessee is paying $168 per square.Do the math and that means subs are getting $35-$40 fully insured.That makes it hardly worth the effort IMO.

But that is what happens when the adjusters out smart the " Storm Specialists".


----------

